# Einstieg in den Rutenbau



## Felipe95 (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich interessiere mich mich schon seit längerem für den Rutenbau aber bevor ich mir meine "Traumrute" zusammenstelle möchte ich doch erstmal ein wenig üben und erfahrungen sammeln.

Bei CMW-Angelgeräte habe ich einige Rutenbausätze für relativ wenig geld gefunden und ich dachte mir das ist für den anfang das beste oder würdet ihr mir von solchen bausätzen abraten ?

Als 1. Rute möchte ich mir eine etwas schwerere Spinnrute zusammenstellen, da die in meinem Stangenrutensortiment noch fehlt. (Einsatzbereich: Gummifisch Zander/Hecht)

Dabei würden diese Bausätze infrage kommen evtl könnt ihr mich hier ja auch beraten ?

1. Bausatz 2. Bausatz 3. Bausatz

Ich tendiere eigl. stark zu dem Bausatz 1 aufgrund dessen das mir länge und wurfgewicht mehr zusagen aber leider ist nur wenig beschrieben von wegen ringsorte,blanksorte etc.

Vielen Dank in Voraus !

LG Felix


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Diese Sets sind wirklich gut um Erfahrungen zu sammeln.#6

Welches dir am besten in den Kram passt, musste selbst wissen aber wenn beim Bauen dann Fragen aufkommen - frag ruhig.


----------



## guenni (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Hallo Felix,

tolles Vorhaben, ist aber nicht mal "so eben" gemacht.
Hast Du schon Erfahrung sammeln können?

Viele Info's bekommst Du im "Rutenbauforum".
http://rutenbauforum.de/rodbuilding/hmportal.php

Habe damit begonnen eine nicht mehr benötigte alte Rute zu strippen und neu aufzubauen.

Dann die erste einfache Rute neu. 

Habe bis heute ca. 10 Ruten aufgebaut und bin immernoch Anfänger, mit den typischen Fehlern.

Kannst mit Schuhkarton und Trinkglas beginnen oder dir gleich eine einfache Grundausrüstung zulegen.
Alle Info's findest Du im oben genannten Forum.

Die von Dir genannten Rutenbausätze sind gut, aber für die erste Rute schon etwas zu schade.
Das Zubehör fehlt Dir dazu auch noch, Garn, Kleber, Lack u.s.w.

Entweder Du machst einen Rutenbau-Kurs mit oder findest Jemanden der Dich an Anfang unterstützt.

Gruß
guenni


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*



guenni schrieb:


> Viele Info's bekommst Du im "Rutenbauforum".


Hier aber auch, zumal die wahren Angler-Cracks mehr als nur häkeln! :m

Das meist vergriffene Buch von CMW zum Einstieg "Rutenbau" ist gut.
Dazu gibt es Videokassetten etc.
Dann auch einige Videos dazu im Angelei-Video-Web.

Eigentlich ist es leichter als man denkt, vor allem wenn man nicht gleich das ultimative Kunstwerk bauen will, sondern was für sich selber maßgeschneidert zum besseren angeln.

Zuschauen hilft viel, lernt sich halt ohne Worte, ob Video oder live dabei.
Meine Tochter hat mir mit 4 Jahren schon zugeschaut und eine halbe Stunde später ein Stöckchen mit 4 mit Nähgarn bunt angewickelten Ringen präsentiert. 
So schwer kann das also gar nicht sein!  :m

Wer feine Fadenarbeiten gut kann, ist beim Ringe wickeln eindeutig im Vorteil. Ansonsten kommt es aber mehr auf das funktionale Design an, und das muss man selber am Wasser ausprobieren, und sich damit verbessern.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Ich würde am Anfang keine alte Rute strippen und wieder aufbauen, das ist letztlich wesentlich komplizierter als ein Neuaufbau. Die Bausätze, die du hier verlinkt hast, sind sicherlich nicht schlecht, würde ich aber dennoch nicht nehmen. Der eine hat eine duchgehende 3-Stegberingung, der andere nur eine 5+1, die Ringe sind aus Aluoxid. Das muss jetzt nicht unbedingt ganz schlecht sein, aber spätestens nach einer Saison wirst du dich ärgern und die Ringe eh wieder runterhauen. 
Die erste Rute kann sehr gut gelingen, wenn man sich Zeit läßt und von vornherein gut informiert ist. Wenn du die Komponenten selbst zusammenstellst, wird es etwas teurer (nicht sooo viel teurer), dafür aber mit SIC, Abschlusskappe deiner Wahl usw. Ansonsten würde ich Set 2 nehmen. Set 3 scheidet aus, eine Rute mit Komposite Blank würde ich als Spinnrute nicht aufbauen.


----------



## Felipe95 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Vielen dank für eure antworten !
Als 1. Eigenbaurute wollte ich eigl nicht sooo viel Geld ausgeben weil ich ja auch nicht weiß ob es überhaupt etwas wird.
Schrott will ich aber auch nicht kaufen !
Habe mich sowieso nochmal gegen die von mir verlinkten ruten
entschieden,da ich bei unseren Gewässern hier eigl so ne schwere spinnrute garnicht brauche und ne mittlere mit etwa 50g wg habe ich schon.
Evtl wäre die hier ja noch was ... Was meint ihr ?
http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...angelgerate/Spinnruten-Bausatz-Spin-1-BASP01/

Da ich am aller liebsten mit ul-ruten fische dachte ich mir hebe ich mir so eine für später auf evtl für mein erstes gehald oder so.

Evzl ist es ja auch möglich bei zb cmw anzurufen um evtl sich noch eine ganz andere rute zusammenstellen zu lassen ?

LG Felix


----------



## Gemini (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Ich hab auch vor kurzem mit dem Basteln angefangen und ich würde zum Anfang wieder eine Bestandsrute neu aufbauen.

Vorteil ist meiner Meinung nach dass man die Rute gut kennt und sieht/fühlt was sich durch andere Anbauteile, 
neue Grifflänge oder Ringlayout im Vergleich zum Serienaufbau unterscheidet. 

Auch sonst waren die Erfahrungen beim "Strippen" sehr lehrreich und durchaus einschneidend 





P.S: Falls es kein Neuaufbau werden soll. Sehr gut zum Beginnen finde ich die Vendetta von Abu. Die meisten Teile kannst du wiederverwenden, die Rute kostet nicht viel und sauber aufgebaut wird das ein ziemlich gutes Stöckchen für wenig Geld.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

:q:q:q

Und gleich mit Glasfaservlies zulaminiert.
Respekt.#6


----------



## Breamhunter (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Evzl ist es ja auch möglich bei zb cmw anzurufen um evtl sich noch eine ganz andere rute zusammenstellen zu lassen ?



Mit dem C. Weckesser kann man sehr gut reden. Sag, was Du willst und er wird Dir das Richtige zu einem fairen Preis zusammenstellen 
Für diesen Laden gilt übrigens das Gleiche.


----------



## Felipe95 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Vielen Dank für die weiteren antworten !

Ich denke ich werde mir doch etwas selbst zusammen stellen.
In dem von Breamhunter empfohlenden shop habe ich u.a. diesen recht günstigen blank gefunden:
PacBay Tradition II T2SP843-2 - 7‘/2-teilig

Was meint ihr als leichte Spinnrute für wobbler,spinner und kleine gufis.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*



Gemini schrieb:


> Vorteil ist meiner Meinung nach dass man die Rute gut kennt und sieht/fühlt was sich durch andere Anbauteile,
> neue Grifflänge oder Ringlayout im Vergleich zum Serienaufbau unterscheidet.


Das ist ein sehr gutes und wichtiges Argument, da man nur durch exakt vergleichen und natürlich erst mit vorhandenen Vergleichobjekt(en) die Auswirkungen von Tun und Änderungen erkennt - und sich danach erst verbessern kann.



Felix K. schrieb:


> In dem von Breamhunter empfohlenden shop habe ich u.a. diesen recht günstigen blank gefunden:
> PacBay Tradition II T2SP843-2 - 7‘/2-teilig


So eine kleine Rute hat für den Anfang den eindeutigen Vorteil, das weniger Material und Ringe zu verarbeiten sind , von daher klasse! #6 
Die PacBay T2 Blanks sind ihr Geld wert.


----------



## Felipe95 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Evtl ist es ja möglich, dass wenn ich da hinschreibe und sage ich will diesen blank das die mir einen bausatz zusammenstellen in einem von mir angegebenen preisregement, weil ich ja selbst keine ahnung habe was ich jetzt für rutenringe (größe,anzahl,etc.) verwenden sollte welcher rollenhalter sich eigenet und welche griffe und was für bindegarn und wieviel ich benötige dann noch kleber,lack usw usw.

Bin dann noch am überlegen ob den PacBay Blank in

variante 1: 1,95m 5-30g wg power: light aktion: medium 
oder
variante 2: 2,15m 5-30g wg power: med-light aktion: fast

weiß nicht genau wie da die unterschiede liegen was sollte besser zum angeln mit wobblern teils auch twitchbaits geeignet sein ?


----------



## Seele (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Mach nen Kurs, du schaffst es ohne zwar auch, nur tust du dich sicher recht schwer. Google einfach mal nach Rutenbau in deiner Gegend oder lass es dir von nem alten Hasen zeigen. Spart vieeeele Nerven und auch Geld.


----------



## peterws (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Hallo Ihr Rutenbauspezialisten,

ich würde auch direkt bei der ersten Rute was vernünftiges aufbauen, auch wenn es ein paar Euro kostet. Man verbringt schließlich eine ganze Menge Zeit mit der Rute bis dann aus einem Haufen einzelteile eine fischbare Rute entstanden ist und allein diese Zeitinvestition für 'ne Billigrute ist doch viel zu schade.

Was das benötigte Equippment angeht, so geht es da auch durchaus ganz primitiv. Das meiste Spezialwerkzeug ist reiner Luxus, es geht auch mit Schuhkarton als Rutenablage und Wecker zum regelmäßigen manuellen rotieren der Rute beim Lacktrocknen.

Einen Kurs braucht man (ein wenig handwerkliches geschick vorausgesetzt) nicht. Ich habe mich an der "Zeitschrift" von C. Weckesser orientiert.


----------



## Felipe95 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Bei mir in der näheren umgebeung gibt es keinen rutenbaukurs und zu anderen evtl in braunschweig (wenn es einen geben würde) müsste ich dann auch ersteinmal hinkommen...

@peterws: willst du damit sagen das der blank von pacbay schlecht ist ?

Hatte wer den pacbay traditional II blank schonmal in der hand und kann mir evtl jemand noch nen anderen günstigen/guten blank empfehlen ?

Gruß Felix


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Die Blanks sind gut.
Es gibt noch bessere aber die sind auch teurer.
Kannste also nehmen.

Ich habe auch nie einen Rutenbaukurs besucht und wahrscheinlich etliche andere 'Rutenbauer' auch nicht.:m

Wenn du handwerkliches Geschick hast wird es klappen und wenn nicht hilft dir auch kein Kurs.#6


----------



## Felipe95 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

und was meint ihr ist für wobbler besser:

eine rute mit light power und medium aktion oder med-light power und fast aktion ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

#t

Das kommt doch erstens auf deine Wobbler(größe) an und zweitens darauf, welche Aktion du bevorzugst.


----------



## Felipe95 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

ja aktion ist mir schon klar ich pers. bevorzuge eher schnelle ruten aber das mit der power habe ich nicht so verstanden... loss das sagen wie die rute sich aufläd ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Das wichtigste ist die Biegekurve, die wie du sie magst. 
Es gibt Ruten, die biegen sich gleich auf ganzer Länge (parabol), es gibt welche da arbeitet das ganze Spitzenteil (bei 2tlg Rute als 1/2 Aktion = semiparabol), und welche mit deutlich merklicher Aktion erstmal nur in der Spitze, bis etwas zu nur 1/8 der (Spinn)Rute. 

Was man mag, ist das was man auch kaufen sollte, und dann muss man nur noch die Ködergröße = Wurfgewichte wissen und hat seinen Blank.

Da die Blankpreise so von 30 bis 150 EUR reichen, bekommt man für mehr Geld auch noch straffere und i.d.R. empfindlichere Kohlefaser, wobei allerdings nicht automatisch teuer=besser gilt. 
Gibt halt auch viel teures Blankmaterial, was einem wegen der Biegekurve oder den eigenen Anforderungen gar nicht taugt.


----------



## Gemini (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

@Felix

Schau dir in diesem pdf mal die letzte Seite an, dann gehst du mal über die Blanktabellen. 
Dann erklärt sich deine Frage mehr oder weniger von alleine.

 Taper-Power

In den Tabellen siehst du auch ganz gut was es so gibt und wieviel man dafür bezahlen darf...


----------



## Felipe95 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !

Ich habe mal bei Tackle24 nachgefragt ob es möglich sei mir einen bausatz zusammenzustellen und geantwortet haben sie auch schon 

Werde mich noch ein bischen durchlesen und dann mir einen bausatz zusammenstellen lassen.

Ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten ... sowieso werde ich mit sicherheit noch einige Fragen stellen müssen 

LG Felix


----------



## peterws (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Nein, ich will nicht sagen, dass die PacBay Blanks schlecht sind. Schlecht fand ich nur die Idee 'ne Billigrute aufzubauen, nur weil beim ersten Mal was schief laufen könnte. Habe selber schon eine 5er Fliegenrute auf einem günstigen PacBay Blank aufgebaut und das Teil fischt sich echt gut.


----------



## bassproshops (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Hey

Ich bin immoment mit meiner Ersten Selbstgebauten beschäftigt, ich bin erst 14 und wollte daher auch nicht gleich mit einem sau teuren Blank beginnen, nachdem ich kurz hier im Forum um Rat gefragt habe, bin ich dann schnell aufs RBF "umgestiegen" und hatte dann bald auch schon eine kleine Einkaufsliste parat, darin u.a. ein Pacific Bay Tradition II* Blank, bestellt habe ich bei HOB sowie T24, allerdings hat es Wochen gedauert bis alle Teile da waren, um sich dann herauszustellen, dass mehrere IDs falsch sind und mehrere Lieferfehler vorliegen, also raklamieren, nachbestellen...
Insgesamt habe ich dann etwa 150€ bezahlt, farbige Blanklackierung war auch dabei, ich denke ich liege damit über dem Preis einer gleichwertigen Stangenrute, aber was solls, meine Erste soll auch gut werden 

Der Bau selber verlief bislang problemlos, davor hatte ich schon an ein wenig mit Ringe binden etc. geübt.
Die Fertigstellung steht bevor und dementsprechend werden hier im Forum bald auch einige Bilder der Rute zu sehen sein.

*Der Pacific Bay Tradition II hat 40€ gekostet, ich bin recht zufrieden, allerdings ist er doch recht wabbelig, zum Jiggen m.M nach weniger geeignet.
Ich denke der Pacific Bay Tradition II entspricht dem Pac Bay...


----------



## Franky (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Servus! 
Vom Bassproshop(s)  ist ein verdammt wichtiger Tipp dabei: Ringbindung üben!

Ist zwar keine Raketenbautechnik, aber es ist wichtig, den Faden mit möglichst konstanter Spannung, die nicht zu hoch und nicht zu niedrig sein darf, eng aneinander zu legen. Ab und zu immer wieder dicht zusammenschieben und weitergewickelt 
Ist der Faden zu locker, hält der Ring nicht richtig und die Bindung staucht. Ist der Faden zu straff, kann er beim Lackieren bzw. während des Trocknens reissen. Das Epoxy wird warm während des Trockenvorgangs und das spannt den Faden noch ein wenig nach, wenn ich mich nicht irre (hihi ). Mir hat genau DAS schon mal viel Spaß bereitet. Seitdem baue ich keine Ruten mehr auseinander, die ich selbst mit Epoxy versiegelt habe. )

Apropos: beim Lackieren immer schön darauf achten, dass der Zwischenraum zwischen Faden und Blank am Ringfuß schön ausgefüllt ist. So wird der Ring zusätzlich gestützt und ist gegen Korrosion durch eindringendes Wasser geschützt.


----------



## Felipe95 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

So Leute,

der Bausatz steht fest muss nur noch die überweisung einwerfen und anschließend auf die ware warten 

Als Blank wird mir der PacBay Tradition II (T2SP843-2) dienen.
Als Rollenhalter der Fuji Rollenhalter DPSD16 Silver.
Als Ringe ein Fuji BLVLG Ringsatz 6+1.

Als Griff habe ich mich für ein zweiteiligen Duplongriff entschieden mit einer Aluabschlusskappe.

Dazu noch 3 alu Winding Checks und verschiedene sorten von Bindegarn,Pinsel,Kleber,Lacke usw.

Hab da gleich nochmal ein paar Fragen...
Bevor die Sachen dann (denke mal ende nechster Woche) ankommen muss ich noch einige vorbereiten u.a. was meine arbeitsfläche angeht treffen.

Was benutzt ihr als Rutenauflage zum lackieren, ringebinden usw. ?

Was sind noch wichtige werkzeuge/Dinge die auf garkeinen fall fehlen dürfen ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß Felix


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Was benutzt ihr als Rutenauflage zum lackieren, ringebinden usw. ?
> 
> Was sind noch wichtige werkzeuge/Dinge die auf garkeinen fall fehlen dürfen ?




Ein Schuhkarton(o.ä.), in den du links und rechts eine V-Kerbe schneidest tut gute Dienste.

Ein Feuerzeug um Garnreste abzuflammen(vorsichtig am Blank!) und ein Skalpell oder Cutterklingen.

Trockenmotor usw. sind eine Erleichterung wenn man öfter baut aber für den Start nicht notwendig.


----------



## bassproshops (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Hey

Die Links von T24 funktionieren nicht, kannst dir schon mal merken (;

Zu deiner Frage...

Also ich benutze ein Schuhkarton der schon 2 Einkerbungen hatte oben, aber oft habe ich die Rute beim Binden auch einfach in der Hand gehabt, desweiteren eine Rasierklinge die auf einer seite mit Tape entschärft ist um Schnurreste knapp cutten zu können, Feuerzeug, Stifte zum Marjieren von z.B. dem Overlap, Unterlage zum Kleber/Lack mischen, Pinsel, etwas um die Bindungen zusammen zu schieben, ganz wichtig ist auch Klebebannd/Tape zum Unterfüttern und Ringe vorm Binden fixieren...

Zum Drehen beim Lackieren nehme ich ein Akkubohrer...


Glaube das wars D


----------



## Felipe95 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Wäre es möglich das ihr mir mal ein bild von so einem Rutenhalter aus einem schuhkarton zeigt ?


----------



## zandertex (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

vom schuhkarton den deckel abnehmen,auf den beiden kurzen seiten jeweils eine einkerbung reinschneiden,wo der blank abgelegt u.gedreht wird.


----------



## bassproshops (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich das ihr mir mal ein bild von so einem Rutenhalter aus einem schuhkarton zeigt ?



Das ist sooo simpel, da brauchts eig. ken Bild D

Schuhkarton aus den Boden stellen, Deckel ab und zwei Löcher rein...
Bei meinem waren diese sogar vorhanden (NIKE)
http://www.andersdenken.at/wp-content/uploads/Nike-Shoe-Stadium-Packaging.jpeg


----------



## Felipe95 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Würdet ihr empfehlen noch zusätzlich ein farbfixaktiv zu verwenden ?

Das ist jetzt in dem "Bausatz" nicht vorhanden.

Sollte ich das noch dazu nehmen ?


----------



## bassproshops (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Hey
Das ist ganz davon abhängig, ob es dir persönlich wichtig ist die Farbe zu erhalten, neo schwarz ist es sowieso nicht nötig..

allerdings hält eine Bindung ohne wohl etwas besser.


----------



## Felipe95 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

ok danke,

hab da noch eine frage oder eigl. noch sehr viele fragen ^^

Aber als 1. ...

Wie schaffe ich es eigl später das die rutenringe alle fluchten, gibt es da einen trick oder is das mehr nach augenmaß ? ...
und wie ist das mit dem Overlap, was der Overlap ist weiß ich jetzt schon in etwa aber wie bezieht sich der Overlap auf die position der Rutenringe ?
Sollte ich die Rutenringe genau auf dem Overlap anbringen oder "gegenüber" ?

LG Felix


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*



Felix K. schrieb:


> ok danke,
> 
> hab da noch eine frage oder eigl. noch sehr viele fragen ^^
> 
> ...


 

Fragen sind gut!
Mit der Flucht der Ringe brauchst du dir keine Gedanken zu machen. Erst mal alle Ringe einigermaßen in der Flucht wickeln (Ringfüsse ordentlich anschleifen!). Nach dem Wickeln kannst du die mit "sanfter Gewalt" noch soweit verschieben, dass die in der Flucht sind. 
Das mit dem Overlap ist so eine Sache. Kommt auf die Art an, mit der du ihn bestimmst. Relativ einfach ist, die "faule Seite" des Blanks zu bestimmen. Ist aber schwierig zu beschreiben, am ehesten telefonisch. Wenn du magst, gib mir deine Nummer per PN. Selbst wenn du diese Seite gefunden hast, gehen zum weiteren Vorgehen die Lehrmeinungen auseinander. Manche meinen, die harte Seite gefunden zu haben, wenn die gegenüber der weichen Seite beringen, manche behaupten, dass man im 90° Winkeln beringen muss...|rolleyes
Mein Tipp wäre hier, erstmal auf die Krümmung des Spitzenteils zu schauen. Ist eine vorhanden, wovon ich ausgehe, bietet es sich auch an, mit der Krümmung nach oben aufzubauen.


----------



## Felipe95 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ist aber schwierig zu beschreiben, am ehesten telefonisch. Wenn du magst, gib mir deine Nummer per PN.


 
Das wäre bestimmt nicht schlecht aber ich warte erstmal bis ich den blank vor mir liegen habe dann ist es bestimmt noch einfacher für mich das zu verstehen ...

Mich würden auch noch andere Meinungen interessieren ... Wo bringt ihr eure Ringe an oder nach welchen kriterien ?

Gruß Felix


----------



## Breamhunter (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Ich setze die Krümmung auch immer nach oben. 
*DEN* 100 % geraden Blank gibts mMn sowieso nicht.
Im RBF sind mit den Thema etliche Seiten gefüllt. 
Da hat jeder seine eigene Philosophie.

Zu der Ringflucht, kannst Du wie gesagt nach dem Wickeln (ohne Lackierung) die Ringe nochmal gut durchfluchten.


----------



## Felipe95 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Vielen Dank,

was mich auch noch interessieren würde...

nach welcher reihenfolge geht ihr beim rutenbau vor ?

als erstes nehme ich mal an griff und rollenhalter #c

und was mit sicherheit noch sehr wichtig ist ...

wie bestimme ich am besten den abstand der rutenringe ?

Vielen Dank !

Gruß Felix


----------



## Angel-Ralle (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Vielen Dank,
> 
> was mich auch noch interessieren würde...
> 
> ...



... Herrn CW seine Broschüre kaufen, die Maße aus der Tabelle nehmen - auf der Rute markieren und dann kreativ auf die Rutenaktion adaptieren - s.h. schau einfach, wie sich bei der Rutendurchbiegung die (nach Augenmaß) Winkel an den späteren Ringen darstellen!
Mach einfach keine Wissenschaft aus der ganzen Materie sondern folge Deinem Bauchgefühl und wende Erfahrungen anderer "Rutenbauer" kreativ an.
Ich pers. habe mit Reparaturen angefangen und mache seit dem nur "Neugestaltungen, da mir die Industrie- u. Massenbindungen nicht zusagen.
#c
Aufgebaut habe ich nach 15 Jahren erst 3 Ruten!
Wenn Du magst, scanne ich Dir die verschiedenen Tabellen gerne ein. (PN und ein paar Tage Geduld genügt!
:m


----------



## bassproshops (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Hey

Zur Ringflucht:
Das ist kein so großes Problem, das Auge ist da schon sehr gut 
Wenn du die Rute gerade nach vorne hälst und vom größten Ring scharf richtung Spitze schaust kannst du sehr genau erkennen ob einer aus der Reihe springt!

Zum Overlap:
Den Overlap zu ermitteln war nicht allzu schwer, doch dann kam deine Frage, welche Seite ?
Dazu im RBF nachgelesen und ...
Jeder sagt was anderes, wahrscheinlich gar nicht so wichtig, hauptsache nachdem Overlap richten, ich habe die Ringe auf die am stärksten belastbare Seite gesetzt...

Zur Reihenfolge:
Griff von hinten hin aufgebaut, aber ich habe bislang erst das Schraubteil des SK2s montiert, denn ich möchte den perfekt an die zugehörige Rolle anpassen, welche noch nicht da ist...
Deswegen habe ich jetzt ersteinmal alle Ringe auf Spitzenteil gebunden, gerade drehen sie 

Abstand der Rutenringe:
Habe ich so berechnet...
http://www.rutenbau.eu/bartsch/index.php/ringplatzierung
Und dann noch ein bisschen angepasst!


----------



## Felipe95 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Hallo,

bin grade dabei alle nötigen Kleinteile zusammen zu holen die ich noch zum rutenbau brauche wie zB Malertape,Rasierklinge,Metallfeile, usw.

u.a. braucht man ja auch reinigungsmittel wie zB Isopropanol um klebereste zu entfernen o.ä.
Da wollte ich mal fragen ob man auch normales reinigungs- bzw. waschbenzien nehmen kann oder ist das zu aggressiev und kann dem blank, duplon oder ggf. lack etwas schaden ?

Gruß Felix


----------



## bassproshops (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Hey

Ich habe ein Taschentuch bzw. lopapierstück inn Spiritus getränkt um Kleberreste die hervorquellen abzuwischen und den Blank vorm Kleben zu entfetten...


----------



## Felipe95 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Sooo Jungs....

jetzt ist es so weit, die Teile sind da 





Hab natürlich heute auch gleich begonnen.

Overlap hab ich gefunden, wobei es bei den vorderem rutenteil sehr leicht und eindeutig war beim unterem Rutenteil (Griffteil) hab ich jedoch recht lange gebraucht da es 2 springpunkte gab und beide weniger deutlich erkennbar waren.

Nun bin ich bei der Griffmontage.
Ich weiß schon in welchem abstand und wo die griffe und der rollenhalter angebracht werden sollen, jedoch tauchen auch wieder ein paar fragen auf:

Der kleinste Windingcheck lässt sich aufgrund seines Durchmessers nicht bis zum 1. duplonstück vorschieben.
Meint ihr ich kann den mit Sandpapier oder feilen so bearbeiten das der durchmesser passt oder gibts alternativen ???

Außerdem sind die Winding checks im gegensatz zu den enden der duplonstücke sehr schmal/klein. 
Sollte ich die Duplonstücke (besonders das letzte griffteil) noch so bearbeiten das winding check mehr oder weniger einen abschluss bilden ?
Wenn ja wie bearbeite ich es am besten das alles noch symetrisch bleibt ?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da mit euren Erfahrungen zur seite stehen.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder um es verständlicher zu machen:



 

 



Vielen Dank im Voraus !

Gruß Felix


----------



## Felipe95 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Am wichtigsten wäre mir eigl zu wissen wie ich das duplon-endstück am bessten bearbeiten kann,so das duplon und windingcheck einen schöneren Abschluss bilden aber die Form des duplonstücks nicht unsymetrisch wird.

LG Felix


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Ich benutze immer einen Stab, auf dem das Duplonstück stramm sitzen muss und spanne diesen in die Bohrmaschine.
Dann mit viel Drehzahl und verschiedenem Schleifpapier vorsichtig schleifen.:m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Ganz ehrlich, ich würde das mit dem Duplon Schleifen erstmal lassen. So wie Tinca das mit der Bohrmaschine beschreibt, kann es funktionieren, oder auch nicht. Ich hab das mit Kork auch schon versucht. Herausgekommen ist ein schiefes etwas. 
Ich finde es gar nicht schlimm, wenn der Duplon etwas stärker ist als der WC, Hauptsache überall gleich! 

Zu dem vorderen WC: Lass das mit feilen, das sieht man. Ruf T24 schicken, die sollen dir einen in einem Brief schicken. Machen sie auch, denke ich.


----------



## bassproshops (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Hey
Wegen Wc, hatte ich auch, boah dass war was, ich habe jetzt hier aus irgendeinem Grund noch 8 zu kleine WCs rumliegen...

Naja, mit Brief von T24 ist ein problem


----------



## Felipe95 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten !

Ich hab ein wenig probiert und es hat sich sozusagen auch alles zum guten gewendet 

Ich habe etwas schleifpapier um eine Posenspitze gewickelt um den durchmesser des einen windingchecks etwas zu vergrößern.... jetzt passt er perfekt und sehen tut man auch nichts.

An die bearbeitung des einen Duplonstücks habe ich mich auch rangewagt und es so probiert wie prof. Tinca geschrieben hat. Ich habe die kannte ein wenig abgerundet und auch hier bin ich wie ich finde zu einem guten ergebnis gekommen.

Nun ist es eigl so weit, dass ich den gesamten Rutengriff ankleben kann.
Ich habe ja zwei Dosierspritzen mit jeweils 20ml komponete A und Komponete B.
Den Kleber muss ich ja 1:1 zusammenmischen aber wie viel brauch ich ungefähr ? Ich will auch nichts verschwenden.
Worin müsche ich den kleber am besten zusammen. kann ich es z.B. auch in einer magarienendose mischen oder besser auf alufolie oder ... ?
Wie schnell muss ich den Kleber verarbeiten bevor er trocknet ?
Außerdem musste ich für das hintere duplonstück und auch für den rollenhalter ne ganzemenge unterfüttern so das das klebeband auf dem blank teilweise schon fast 5mm hoch ist.
Reicht es da nur die Flächen auf dem Klebeband mit kleber zu bestreichen oder wie geht man da vor ?

LG Felix


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Das mit dem Klebeband macht nix.

Was für Kleber haste denn?|kopfkrat


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was für Kleber haste denn?|kopfkrat


 

Würde mich auch interessieren. 5 Minuten Epoxid (Uhu Schnellfest oder andere) nehme ich nur ungern für Griffarbeiten, da muss man schon sehr schnell sein. Mir ist einmal der Kleber angezogen, als der Rollenhalter erst dreiviertels drauf war...|uhoh:
Lieber nehme ich UHU Endfest. Da kann man sich schön Zeit lassen und ordentlich sauberwischen, falls mal was daneben geht.


----------



## Felipe95 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Hab grade mal etwas genauer auf die kleber komponeten geguckt ...

Das ist RodSmith Kleber und die Verabeitungszeit steht sogar drauf ^^

zumindest auf dem komponenten a kleber da steht verarbeitungszeit 60min und nach 4-6 stunden wasserfest bei komponente b steht nur 1:1 vermischen und tragen von handschuhen wird empfohlen.

trage ich den kleber dann am besten mit nem pinsel auf oder ?
Wie lange sollte ich den kleber eigl vermischen ?
Was meint ihr jetzt eigl zu nem geeigneten behälter zum mischen ?

Vielen Dank.

Gruß Felix


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Klingt aber verdächtig danach, dass das der Bindungslack ist...|kopfkrat (*Rod*Smith)

Mit dem könnte man zwar auch kleben, aber nimm das Zeugs lieber für die Bindungen, wenn die Spritzchen dann reichen sollten.

Zum Kleber kaufen geh in den Baumarkt und hol dir den UHU Endfest. Der ist zwar teuer, aber sehr gut und vor allem länger zu verarbeiten. Gleich lange Stränge davon 2 Minuten gut durchrühren und mit dem beiliegenden Spatel aufstreichen. 

Den Bindungslack lieber nicht so heftig mischen wegen Blasenbildung.


----------



## Felipe95 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Ne ist eindeutig der Kleber...

Da steht drauf RodSmith Kleber Komponente A/B
Auf den anderen Spritzen steht Flexcoat Lack Komponente A/B


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

OK!!! #6

Mischen kannst du, wo du willst. Ich habe zu so was einen Eierbecher aus der Küche geklaut .
Einfach 2 Minuten ordentlich umrühren, das vermischt sich doch recht zügig. Auftragen würde ich es mit dem Pinsel nur, wenn es einigermaßen dünnflüssig ist. Kleber sind aber meist etwas zäher, gut gehen solche Holzstäbchen, wie man sie beim Mcdoof zum Kaffee ümrühren bekommt.


----------



## Felipe95 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Habe soeben alles bis auf die WC verklebt aber irgendwie kahm es mir vor als wär der gesamte kleber beim aufschieben der duplonstücke mit weggeschoben worden so das er wieder vorne rauskahm. Kann mir deshalb auch nicht vorstellen das das alles hält aber naja ma gucken werd jetzt wohl erstmal eine stunde warten...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Das hält, keine Sorge. Hast du auch alles schön abgeklebt? Klebereste können die ganze Arbeit verschandeln, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Ich habe immer ein Fläschchen Isopropanol daneben stehen, für den Fall der Fälle.


----------



## Felipe95 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

zum größten teil war alles abgeklebt und für den rest hatte ich auch etwas waschbenzien zur hand.
Nach dem aufschieben aller teile habe ich auch nochmal alles großflächig gereinigt.

Irgendwie habe ich da nicht so ein vertrauen in den kleber.
Es sah nämlich wirklich so aus als würde ich den gesamten kleber wieder runterschieben. #c

Werd morgen früh wohl mal testen müssen indem ich versuche den rollenhalter oder duplonteile zu verschieben ob das auch wirklich hält.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich da nicht so ein vertrauen in den kleber.
> Es sah nämlich wirklich so aus als würde ich den gesamten kleber wieder runterschieben. #c
> 
> Werd morgen früh wohl mal testen müssen indem ich versuche den rollenhalter oder duplonteile zu verschieben ob das auch wirklich hält.


 

OK, jetzt ist morgen früh...:m
Ich bin mir sogar SICHER, dass das hält. Da reicht eine hauchdünne Schicht, die auf dem Blank verbleibt. Also, wenn der richtig angemischt ist, sollte es kein Problem geben! #6


----------



## Felipe95 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Joa... scheint alles zu halten |supergri

Ich wollte dann heute eigl mit ein paar zierwicklungen hinter den WCs beginnen um erstmal das Rutengriffteil fertigzustellen. 
Außerdem wollte ich mal nach der beringungsformel gucken.
Für die Formel brauche ich ja A = Abstand vom Bockring zum Spitzenring und B = Anzahl der Ringe ohne Spitzenring 
Jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher wo ich den Bockring hinsetzen sollte. Gibt es da einen allgemeinen abstand den man zum rollenhalter mindestens einhalten sollte ?

Gruß Felix


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher wo ich den Bockring hinsetzen sollte. Gibt es da einen allgemeinen abstand den man zum rollenhalter mindestens einhalten sollte ?


 

Wie lang ist der Blank?
Kommt auch ein bisschen auf die Größe des Leitrings an. Im allgemeinen würde ich sagen, zwischen 50 und 60 cm weg von der Rollenhalteroberkante. Bei meinen kürzeren Ruten (um die 2m) sind es etwa 53-55 cm, Leitring einmal ein 20er und einmal ein 25er (besser, meiner Meinung nach). Welche Größen haben deine Ringe eigentlich?
Die Formel kenne ich. Musst du sehen, ob dir das so passt. Die Ringe sind nach der Formel sehr gleichmäßig stetig steigernd verteilt. Ich empfinde gerade die Abstände der letzten beiden großen Ringe als etwas klein. Am besten mal mit Tesa aufpappen und schauen. Dem kannst du aber abhelfen. Nehmen wir an, du weißt, dass dein Leitring 55 cm zum RH haben soll. Dann gibst du in die Formel einen Abstand von 60 cm ein. Die oberen Ringe wandern so etwas zueinander. Nun machst du deinen Leitring dennoch bei 55cm an und mittelst das ganze mit dem zweitgößten Ring aus, so wie es dir gefällt.


----------



## Felipe95 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Die Rute ist 2,15m lang und die ringe sind 25-08.

Ich werds wohl so machen wie du gesagt hast mit der formel ersteinmal gucken und anschließend nochmal varriieren.
Im mom bin ich bei den zierwicklungen über den windingchecks am gange.

LG Felix


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Immer diese riesigen Ringe...:m
Also ein 6+1? Dann wohl 25-20-16-12-10-8, Tip 8?
Ich hätte bei dem zarten Rütchen wohl ein 7+1 verbaut, etwa 25-16-10-8-7-7-7, Tip 7
Ist aber natürlich Geschmacksache...#6


----------



## Felipe95 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Ja sind 6+1 Ringe, hab mir die rute ja von tackle24 zusammenstellen lassen hab nur gesagt den blank diese ringe und 2teiliger duplon griff. Den rest wie u.a. die anzahl und größe der ringe hatte ich denen überlassen.

Mal gucken wie die rute wird muss halt auch n paar erfahrungen sammeln als nechste rute baue ich mir ne schöne ul zusammen


----------



## Felipe95 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

habe da grade nochmal ein paar fragen.
Ich möchte die zierwicklungen und die beschriftung der rute nun überlackieren. Wie lackiere ich am besten... indem ich den blank drehe um den blank herum oder besser in längsrichtung mit dem blank ?

Wie muss ich außerdem noch die Steckverbindung der Rute bearbeiten ? ... Was ist wichtig ?
Muss man wie bei allen stangenruten auch wicklungen an der steckverbindung vornehmen oder kann man die steckverbindung im prinzip so lassen wie sie ist ?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*



Felix K. schrieb:


> habe da grade nochmal ein paar fragen.
> Ich möchte die zierwicklungen und die beschriftung der rute nun überlackieren. Wie lackiere ich am besten... indem ich den blank drehe um den blank herum oder besser in längsrichtung mit dem blank ?
> 
> Wie muss ich außerdem noch die Steckverbindung der Rute bearbeiten ? ... Was ist wichtig ?
> Muss man wie bei allen stangenruten auch wicklungen an der steckverbindung vornehmen oder kann man die steckverbindung im prinzip so lassen wie sie ist ?


 
Ich würde zunächst die Zierwicklungen einmal lackieren. Morgen eventuell abstehende Fusseln mit der Rasierklinge entfernen. 
GANZ wichtig: Viele Rasierklingen haben Fettrückstände. Also vorsichtig mit Spüli und heißem Wasser reinigen. Morgen dann die zweite Lackierung der Wicklungen (in Querrichtung, also beim Drehen der Rute) und gleichzeitig die Beschriftung lackieren (in Längsrichtung, das wird dann glatter). Nicht zuviel Lack nehmen!
Bei der Steckverbindung musst du das Ende des Spitzenteils verstärken. Dort also eine Wicklung hinmachen, manche sagen, so lange, wie die Einsteckung ist. Ich mache das nicht so lang, vielleicht 2 Zentimeter. 

Ich würde mit dem Lackieren aber noch warten, bis der Leitring am Handteil dran ist und den gleich mitmachen. Sonst hast du doppelte Arbeit. Den ersten Lackdurchgang nur soviel Lack auftragen, dass das Garn gut durchtränkt ist. Beim zweiten (und eventuell dritten) Durchgang soviel Lack nehmen, dass alles deckt und immer ein Feuerzeug bereit halten. Nach dem Lackieren mit dem Feuerzeug recht dicht an den Wicklungen langsam abfahren. Eventuelle Blasen gehen so raus und der Lack verläuft besser. Aber nicht übertreiben, sonst wird der Lack zu flüssig und läuft zu Buckeln zusammen. Dann am besten in der ersten Stunde immer wieder mal einen Blick auf die Lackierung werfen. Sollten plötzlich Stellen auftauchen, die frei sind (die können auch erst entstehen), den Lack mit dem Feuerzeug wieder flüssiger machen und mit dem Pinsel vorsichtig nacharbeiten. Achtung: Mach das Feuerzeug etwas vom Blank entfernt an, sonst kriegt die Lackierung Russ ab und m niemals unter die Lackierung halten, immer seitlich! Ein gutes und helles Licht ist hilfreich.


----------



## Felipe95 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Hab deinen Rat befolgt und eben den Leitring angebunden.
Aber einen Tipp/Trick wie man den ring zu 100 % grade zum rollenhalter ausrichtet gibt es nicht oder ?
Ist das alles nur nach augenmaß ?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Augenmaß ist besser als das, was an vielen Stangenruten zu finden ist. #6
Wenn du es noch genauer haben willst, schraub mal ne Rolle an und stell deinen Ring anhand der Rolle ein.


----------



## Felipe95 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Sooo, hab die Bindung vom bockring nun auch lackiert. Wie lange dauert es denn im schnitt bis der lack komplett getrocknet und fest ist, so das man bedenkenlos drüber fassen oder sogar kratzen kann.

Vielen Dank nochmal fur die ganzen hilfreichen antworten bisher ! 
Besonders an dich kohlmeise !

LG Felix


----------



## zandertex (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

bei zimmertemperatur ca. 24std. wenn du den lack genau 1:1 gemischt hast.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*



zandertex schrieb:


> bei zimmertemperatur ca. 24std. wenn du den lack genau 1:1 gemischt hast.


 

Das ist viel zu früh. Der Lack härtet sogar länger als 48 Stunden aus. Gerade mit Kratztests würde ich mir ein paar Tage Zeit lassen und zwischendurch das Spitzenteil machen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Das hängt eben auch von der Auftragsdicke ab, sehr dünn oder stark verdünnter Bindungslack nur minimal dünn aufgetragen trocknet sehr schnell durch, ist vlt. gerade mal 1mm Schicht.

Dick aufgetragen, noch 4mal wiederholt und dann so 4mm Schichtdicke in jede Richtung dauert schonmal einige Tage, bis der wirklich durchgehärtet ist. (wie oben gesagt 48h Mindestzeit)

Meiner Einschätzung und Erfahrung nach ist dick aufgetragen zwar überflüssig und für die Rute regelrecht kontraprodukuktiv, aber die meisten wollen das ja schön glatt, glänzend und standardmäßig.


----------



## Felipe95 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Die restlichen ringe am vorderen rutenteil habe ich nun bis auf einen auch schon alle angebunden. Den einen musste ich nochmal lösen weil die bindung etwas locker war.

Sieht aber fast so aus als würde ich dann kommendes wochenende fertig werden.

LG Felix


----------



## Felipe95 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Heute habe ich die restlichen ringbindungen lackiert jedoch musste dafür ein pinsel von mutti herhalten da mir die einwegpisel die im bausatz enthalten waren ausgegangen sind. Dabei sind beim lackieren extrem viele kleine bläschen entstanden die ich beim lackieren mit den anderen pinseln so gut wie garnicht hatte. Zwar habe ich einen großteil der bläschen wieder wegbekommen durchs erhitzen mit dem feuerzeug jedoch sind trotzdem ein paar geblieben ...
Kann das denn wirklich am pinsel liegen ?
Es war ein feiner dünnharrpinsel ... gehaart hat er auch nicht ...

Gruß Felix


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Ja, so was kann passieren. Ich kenne das Phänomen mit der heftigen Blässchenbildung, weiß aber auch nicht, woran das im Einzelfall liegt. Hundert mal gehts gut und dann kommt wieder mal so ne Mischung raus. Alles gemacht wie davor - auf einmal Blässchen. 
Ich habe mal gehört, man soll die Komponenten immer nach demselben Muster mischen. Zuerst Härter und dann das Harz drauf - oder umgekehrt...:q
Jedenfalls kommt bei mir immer zuerst der flüssigere und gelbliche Teil in den Becher und da drauf dann die dickflüssigere Komponente. Keine Ahnung, ob es hilft  aber ich habe es mir so angewöhnt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Übrigens: Pinsel wasche ich folgendermaßen aus (auch die Einwegpinsel, nur die Kunsthaarvariante): So gut wie möglich den Pinsel mit Küchenkrepp abstreifen, dann in Isopropanol tunken, wieder abstreifen...Das ganze drei oder vier mal und dann trocknen lassen. Die Haare werden etwas steifer als vor dem Gebrauch, so lässt sich aber ein Pinsel einige Male verwenden.


----------



## Felipe95 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Vielen Dank für die antworten !

Wie würdet ihr mir empfehlen den spitzenring zu montieren ?

Mit sekundenkleber, mit heisklebepistole oder... ?

LG Felix


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Heißkleber kann bei hohen Temperaturen im Auto weich werden, also nicht.
Sekundenkleber ist gut, zieht aber so schnell an, dass du den Spitzenring evtl. nicht schnell genug ausrichten kannst.

Pattex Kraftkleber ist gut. Epoxy geht auch. Im Prinzip reicht auch ein Rest Bindungslack.
Alles schon probiert und hält....


----------



## angler1996 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

lass von Sekundenkleber lieber die Finger, oder du testest den vorher an Stellen im Griffbereich, die überbaut werden.
Einige Sekundenkleber greifen den Blank an.
Gruß A.


----------



## Felipe95 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Ich hab nun einfach nochmal eine ganz kleine menge 2k-kleber angerührt und damit den spitzenring montiert.

Hier nochmal ein paar bilder von meinem Werk...


 

 



Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 

Gruß Felix


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Sieht doch schon mal ganz gut aus!
Die Zierwicklungen hätte ich persönlich dezenter gemacht, nur so 3 Wicklungen, aber für das Erstlingswerk allemal ok. Wie viele Schichten Lack sind da drauf?

P.S.: Ich will dich nicht verunsichern :q, aber das sind zu 99,9 % keine Sicringe, sondern Fuji Hardloy.


----------



## Felipe95 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Ja ich weiß, ich hatte aber glaube ich auch nie geschrieben das es sic ringe sind oder doch ? #c

Lackschichten sind so etwa 3 drauf.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Als Blank wird mir der PacBay Tradition II (T2SP843-2) dienen.
> Als Rollenhalter der Fuji Rollenhalter DPSD16 Silver.
> Als Ringe ein Fuji BLVLG Ringsatz 6+1.


 

Guckst du...#h
Achso, ist das schon die Bezeichnung für die Hardloy???
Immer wenn ich Fuji ... lese, denke ich automatisch an Sic.


----------



## Felipe95 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Ja das sind die ringe ... der satz hat mich nur 13-14€ gekostet und die anderen fujiringsätze haben so um die 30-40€ gekostet ... da kahm aufgrund meines geringen bugets als schüler nur diese infrage ... aber als nechste rute die ich mir selbst aufbaue soll es dann was höherwertigeres werden.
Da meine lieblingsangelei die angelei mit der ul-rute ist wirds ne ul-rute werden wo ich dann auch ein bischen tiefer in die tasche greifen werde ... hab da auch schon nähere vorstellungen aber die werde ich mir wohl erst nechstes jahr denke ich aufbauen ... wieder in der schohnzeit


----------



## Breamhunter (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg in den Rutenbau*

Wenn nochmal was ansteht, kannste auch die Slim-Sic-Ringe von Tackle 24 nehmen. Habe ich auch schon 2 mal verbaut. Sind auch sehr günstig und gut


----------

